# Interesting Read



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting read...

Google Image Result for http://www.greece.k12.ny.us/oly/image2a.gif


----------



## donkeyking (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone can't control it


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2009)

Great find H!


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cool, H!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2009)

Very interesting Harrison! Thank you for posting and sharing that info.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

Very interesting find.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 17, 2009)

You'r welcome


----------



## parsifal (Dec 17, 2009)

Very interesting harrison


----------

